# The Inevitable Trump Tax Cheat Thread



## Nonononono (Sep 27, 2020)

Oh my!


----------



## Racist Joe (Sep 27, 2020)

Fake news


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Oh my!


*Oh my what.....*
*
You have an IRS problem.....?

How about solve your problem and keep it to yourself....

Now about your CRIMINAL PARTY YOU HAVE BEEN CARRYING WATER FOR.....*



*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2020)

Just throw it on the heap of fake news.

You pussies keep getting your ass handed to you by Trump.


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2020)

*Now wonder you DEMOCRATS are so " F@#ked " up.........!






*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 27, 2020)

Racist Joe said:


> Fake news





Sheriff Joe said:


> Just throw it on the heap of fake news.
> 
> You pussies keep getting your ass handed to you by Trump.





nononono said:


> *Oh my what.....*
> 
> *You have an IRS problem.....?
> 
> ...


Thanks guys.  As you may know, I follow the Trump Rule on deductions, so I write off every post you idiots produce. Saves me millions every year.


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Thanks guys.  As you may know, I follow the Trump Rule on deductions, so I write off every post you idiots produce. Saves me millions every year.



*Good.....Fantasy is soothing isn't it..."  Bob The Slob "..!*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 27, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Good.....Fantasy is soothing isn't it..."  Bob The Slob "..!*


Bozo


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 28, 2020)

trump owes millions to Russian banks and who controls those banks, nuff’ said. Hilarious how the cult continues to try to desperately cover up the obvious.


----------



## nononono (Sep 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump owes millions to Russian banks and who controls those banks, nuff’ said. Hilarious how the cult continues to try to desperately cover up the obvious.



*Oh my goodness.....!*
*
You get that from Adam Schiff for Brains ..." The Bungalow King who is under investigation "
Seems there was more than just a connection to him and Ed Buck that is becoming scary sick.*


----------



## notintheface (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump owes millions to Russian banks and who controls those banks, nuff’ said. Hilarious how the cult continues to try to desperately cover up the obvious.


So what?  Is that relevant in any way?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 28, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


Is that your boyfriend?  Who cares what he paid.  Was it legal?  That's really all it matters, isn't it?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 28, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


Turns out you little angry ladies are just mad you can't afford better accountants.  If he didn't break any laws, it's your problem... not his.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 28, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


Maybe fat boy can prove Trump committed tax evasion?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


Didn’t you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump owes millions to Russian banks and who controls those banks, nuff’ said. Hilarious how the cult continues to try to desperately cover up the obvious.


Who said that?


----------



## notintheface (Sep 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Turns out you little angry ladies are just mad you can't afford better accountants.  If he didn't break any laws, it's your problem... not his.


*If TRUMP didn't break any laws, and YOU paid more taxes than he did, then WHO is the SUCKER .... ?





*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 28, 2020)

notintheface said:


> *If TRUMP didn't break any laws, and YOU paid more taxes than he did, then WHO is the SUCKER .... ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your liberal tears never dry up, do they?  No Stormy... no collusion... no tax evasion... on and on and on.

Have you guys done anything right in 4 years?  Even Larry King's twin didn't die in time to fuck up Trump's Supreme Court.


----------



## nononono (Sep 29, 2020)

notintheface said:


> *If TRUMP didn't break any laws, and YOU paid more taxes than he did, then WHO is the SUCKER .... ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*You know.....it works great in the proper " Context ".....*
*But you really have an obsession with " Dr Pimple Popper "....and your choice*
*exemplifies it...!*


----------



## Anon9 (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 29, 2020)

Hey, libtards, we just have ONE question for you.  Did Trump break the law or not?  That's all that matters... not how much he did or didn't pay.


----------



## notintheface (Sep 29, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You know.....it works great in the proper " Context ".....*
> *But you really have an obsession with " Dr Pimple Popper "....and your choice*
> *exemplifies it...!*



*YOU KNOW TRUMP IS A THIEF AND YOU KNOW HE IS GOING TO LOSE*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 29, 2020)

notintheface said:


> *YOU KNOW TRUMP IS A THIEF AND YOU KNOW HE IS GOING TO LOSE*


Where have I heard that before?  You guys always have lots of accusations... and never anything else.


----------



## messy (Sep 29, 2020)

I wonder why the right is freaking out that Trump didn't pay any taxes.
It's not illegal, it's just an insult to all the suckers who pay taxes.
We also know that Trump isn't rich and he's in debt up to his eyeballs, most likely to Russians, as those of us with a brain always knew.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 29, 2020)

messy said:


> I wonder why the right is freaking out that Trump didn't pay any taxes.
> It's not illegal, it's just an insult to all the suckers who pay taxes.
> We also know that Trump isn't rich and he's in debt up to his eyeballs, most likely to Russians, as those of us with a brain always knew.


The right isn't freaking out.  You losers have been bitching about this for 4 years.  You think this or the "Russia... Russia... Russia!" is new?

When you can prove he broke a law, let us know.  Until then, I don't fault anybody for paying as little in taxes as possible.  Even a dipshit like you.  It would be nice if you could stop being dishonest, though.  "Trump didn't pay any taxes."  Well, yes he did, just not as much as you bitches would like.


----------



## messy (Sep 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> The right isn't freaking out.  You losers have been bitching about this for 4 years.  You think this or the "Russia... Russia... Russia!" is new?
> 
> When you can prove he broke a law, let us know.  Until then, I don't fault anybody for paying as little in taxes as possible.  Even a dipshit like you.  It would be nice if you could stop being dishonest, though.  "Trump didn't pay any taxes."  Well, yes he did, just not as much as you bitches would like.


He’s broke! LOL!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 29, 2020)

messy said:


> He’s broke! LOL!


What does that have to do with him being your 2 term President?  I'd be less worried about a wealthy man that became a politician rather than a 50-year politician that became wealthy.


----------



## whatithink (Sep 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> What does that have to do with him being your 2 term President?  I'd be less worried about a wealthy man that became a politician rather than a 50-year politician that became wealthy.


I'm ambivalent to someone manipulating a rigged tax system with all the loopholes that exist. Congress should fix it but never will as they and those that fund them are the biggest winners. Tax avoidance is legal.

That said, if as alleged, Trump is personally on the hook for hundreds of millions in loans that come due in the next 4 years, and if he is President, then that should be declared so that it is transparent. He never separated himself from his business as was normal practice, which may actually be directly related to him being the personal guarantor of the loans, i.e. would they suddenly become due if he was no longer involved. If, as alleged, this is true, then there is huge potential for conflict of interests, never mind national security concerns.

There's zero chance he releases them obviously or volunteers anything for transparency, which suggests to me that there's certainly something he's hiding.

I doubt it moves the needle from an election perspective either way.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 29, 2020)

whatithink said:


> I'm ambivalent to someone manipulating a rigged tax system with all the loopholes that exist. Congress should fix it but never will as they and those that fund them are the biggest winners. Tax avoidance is legal.
> 
> That said, if as alleged, Trump is personally on the hook for hundreds of millions in loans that come due in the next 4 years, and if he is President, then that should be declared so that it is transparent. He never separated himself from his business as was normal practice, which may actually be directly related to him being the personal guarantor of the loans, i.e. would they suddenly become due if he was no longer involved. If, as alleged, this is true, then there is huge potential for conflict of interests, never mind national security concerns.
> 
> ...


There's no such thing as a loophole.  There are only laws.  Nobody I know, including you, pays a single dollar more in taxes than they have to and I doubt Trump even knows what his taxes are anyway.  He probably has a broad perspective at best.  He employs great bean counters and we'd do the same thing.  So what if he has loans?  What does that have to do with him being President?  He already can't take a shit without CNN counting the corn.  You think they wouldn't have exposed him already?  4 years?

You don't know if he separated himself from his businesses, do you?  There's no reason for him to release his business dealings.  They're nobody's business.  Showing tax forms is optional.  Let's be honest... liberals only cry about his taxes because they're dying to find something on him and it's gotten pretty old after 4+ years.  Half the voters in this country voted for Trump.  And when you consider Biden's coke snorting, widow banging son and the dirty deal he got with Ukraine, let's not pretend Trump would be the only one beholden to another country.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Hey, libtards, we just have ONE question for you.  Did Trump break the law or not?  That's all that matters... not how much he did or didn't pay.


Remember...those "loopholes" that people bitch about are laws that were passed by both parties. They are only called loopholes for political purposes to get the sheeple fired up. 

And ask yourself this. Who doesn't pay the least amount of taxes one is legally allowed to do? We all do it.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 29, 2020)

messy said:


> It's not illegal, it's just an insult to all the suckers who pay taxes.


There you go...it isn't illegal. Some years by the way he paid a ton. 

But the laws in place regarding taxes were put there by both dems and repubs. Lets stop pretending that somehow someone is doing something bad when he/she takes the various legal deductions that are written into the tax code.


----------



## messy (Sep 29, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> There you go...it isn't illegal. Some years by the way he paid a ton.
> 
> But the laws in place regarding taxes were put there by both dems and repubs. Lets stop pretending that somehow someone is doing something bad when he/she takes the various legal deductions that are written into the tax code.


Why do you people keep talking about laws and legality?
He doesn’t pay taxes, he received a $73m tax refund and he’s $430m in debt. We all assume Russians hold a lot of those chits. 
It’s actually really funny, but also quite the national security quandary.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 29, 2020)

messy said:


> Why do you people keep talking about laws and legality?
> He doesn’t pay taxes, he received a $73m tax refund and he’s $430m in debt. We all assume Russians hold a lot of those chits.
> It’s actually really funny, but also quite the national security quandary.


He pays taxes.  If he breaks the law, prosecute him.  If not, shut the fuck up.


----------



## messy (Sep 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> He pays taxes.  If he breaks the law, prosecute him.  If not, shut the fuck up.


Pretty basic funny stuff. Burnett and Trump’s showmanship made him a star and he licensed the name. But he doesn’t know how to run a business...duh. So he blew all the money! Went back and got a tax refund for those TV year taxes and got $73m! It appears the government isn’t happy about it...hence the lengthy audit.
This is awesome. 
Then there’s the massive debt. Who holds it?
Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## whatithink (Sep 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> There's no such thing as a loophole.  There are only laws.  Nobody I know, including you, pays a single dollar more in taxes than they have to and I doubt Trump even knows what his taxes are anyway.  He probably has a broad perspective at best.  He employs great bean counters and we'd do the same thing.  So what if he has loans?  What does that have to do with him being President?  He already can't take a shit without CNN counting the corn.  You think they wouldn't have exposed him already?  4 years?
> 
> You don't know if he separated himself from his businesses, do you?  There's no reason for him to release his business dealings.  They're nobody's business.  Showing tax forms is optional.  Let's be honest... liberals only cry about his taxes because they're dying to find something on him and it's gotten pretty old after 4+ years.  Half the voters in this country voted for Trump.  And when you consider Biden's coke snorting, widow banging son and the dirty deal he got with Ukraine, let's not pretend Trump would be the only one beholden to another country.


Sure, laws - commonly referred to as loopholes, but yeah they are laws, as I clearly stated given that Congress would need to rectify. Like I said, I could care less about it.

I care even less about what Hunter Biden did or didn't do. Just as I couldn't give a toss about what D jnr or Eric do as they are not in government.

He didn't separate himself from his business, he put his kids in charge. There's no blind trust etc. He stays at his own properties on our dime FFS. But whatever, I couldn't really care less about that either. They need the business apparently and he is giving illegals jobs afterall , so that should appease lots of people.

The only red flag to me would be if he is on the hook personally for the alleged $400M in loans should he get re-elected. 

Given Trump's habit for being imaginative with the truth, it is reasonable for Congress or the Office of Government Ethics to be able to see if the Annual Financial Disclosure he is compelled to complete and his tax returns reflect the same reality.


----------



## messy (Sep 29, 2020)

whatithink said:


> Sure, laws - commonly referred to as loopholes, but yeah they are laws, as I clearly stated given that Congress would need to rectify. Like I said, I could care less about it.
> 
> I care even less about what Hunter Biden did or didn't do. Just as I couldn't give a toss about what D jnr or Eric do as they are not in government.
> 
> ...


He hires LOTS of illegals for many years. 
Btw, nobody is questioning the Times story.
If it was false, all he’d have to do is prove it with tax returns.
Remember Obama and his birth certificate? He could have said “it’s private.” Then what would we have thought?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 29, 2020)

whatithink said:


> Sure, laws - commonly referred to as loopholes, but yeah they are laws, as I clearly stated given that Congress would need to rectify. Like I said, I could care less about it.
> 
> I care even less about what Hunter Biden did or didn't do. Just as I couldn't give a toss about what D jnr or Eric do as they are not in government.
> 
> ...


According to liberals, he didn't put his kids in charge of his businesses because they're in the White House making national decisions.  So I guess the Trump haters need to decide which it is.  He stays at his own properties... so what?  What's the difference?  When he stays at his own properties, entire floors have to be vacant for security reasons.  So that means he can't rent those rooms, restaurants, etc to guests.  Kind of a wash, isn't it?  I'm not sure being on the hook makes that much difference.  Half our country thinks it's okay to block streets and burn down buildings and businesses if it's suits their political narratives.  They think it's okay to defund police and remove immigration and customs if it suits their narrative.  Trump owning money is the least of this nation's worries. 

What's the "truth" anymore?  Russian collusion?  Breonna Taylor being shot in her bed?  Nobody knows what the truth is anymore.  The only truth is that people know what they're going to hear based on what media agency they're going to listen to.  And laws are not loopholes.  If you owned businesses, you'd instruct your accountants to save you every nickel possible... within the law.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 29, 2020)

messy said:


> He’s broke! LOL!


He’s a three times married, living off the government, Putin loving, tax cheat who is deeply in debt. Exactly what Republicans use to hate.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 29, 2020)

messy said:


> He hires LOTS of illegals for many years.
> Btw, nobody is questioning the Times story.
> If it was false, all he’d have to do is prove it with tax returns.
> Remember Obama and his birth certificate? He could have said “it’s private.” Then what would we have thought?


LMAO!  Only you fucking libtards believe the Times story.  Are you pretending it's no longer a liberal rag mag?  Please.  

Trump's tax returns are NOT ANY OF YOUR BUSINESS.  What's wrong... are you kids out of darts?  Have you called Stormy recently?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He’s a three times married, living off the government, Putin loving, tax cheat who is deeply in debt. Exactly what Republicans use to hate.


----------



## whatithink (Sep 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> According to liberals, he didn't put his kids in charge of his businesses because they're in the White House making national decisions.  So I guess the Trump haters need to decide which it is.  He stays at his own properties... so what?  What's the difference?  When he stays at his own properties, entire floors have to be vacant for security reasons.  So that means he can't rent those rooms, restaurants, etc to guests.  Kind of a wash, isn't it?  I'm not sure being on the hook makes that much difference.  Half our country thinks it's okay to block streets and burn down buildings and businesses if it's suits their political narratives.  They think it's okay to defund police and remove immigration and customs if it suits their narrative.  Trump owning money is the least of this nation's worries.
> 
> What's the "truth" anymore?  Russian collusion?  Breonna Taylor being shot in her bed?  Nobody knows what the truth is anymore.  The only truth is that people know what they're going to hear based on what media agency they're going to listen to.  And laws are not loopholes.  If you owned businesses, you'd instruct your accountants to save you every nickel possible... within the law.


I didn't mention J & I as they are apparently doing something in the WH and so part of government, as against Jnr & Eric. I've never heard of the latter two being in the WH making national decisions, but I try to stay away from rabid garbage from both sides of the political spectrum.

You are deflecting with the rest of the stuff.

The annual financial disclosures are an attempt to provide some transparency around those making laws and their personal interests. 

If *any *President is on the hook for $400M and nobody knows who to, then I see that as a problem. I would have thought any reasonable person would.


----------



## messy (Sep 29, 2020)

whatithink said:


> I didn't mention J & I as they are apparently doing something in the WH and so part of government, as against Jnr & Eric. I've never heard of the latter two being in the WH making national decisions, but I try to stay away from rabid garbage from both sides of the political spectrum.
> 
> You are deflecting with the rest of the stuff.
> 
> ...


Of course it’s a big problem.
He won’t defuse it by doing what any candidate and president does...simply showing the returns.
So now that we know so many truths about his businesses and his debts, it starts to explain his Russian obsession.  
Do you know who lives in Trump Tower? Review the names.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 29, 2020)

whatithink said:


> I didn't mention J & I as they are apparently doing something in the WH and so part of government, as against Jnr & Eric. I've never heard of the latter two being in the WH making national decisions, but I try to stay away from rabid garbage from both sides of the political spectrum.
> 
> You are deflecting with the rest of the stuff.
> 
> ...


I'm not deflecting anything.  The Kennedys were wealthy beyond comprehension.  The Bush family was wealthy beyond comprehension.  You remember anyone making a huge deal about their businesses?  Be honest... this is ALL about never getting over losing in 2016.  

Maybe you should be asking yourself how Barack Obama became a multimillionaire on a single, household income of $400k.  Don't tell me you believe it was "book sales".


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 29, 2020)

messy said:


> Of course it’s a big problem.
> He won’t defuse it by doing what any candidate and president does...simply showing the returns.
> So now that we know so many truths about his businesses and his debts, it starts to explain his Russian obsession.
> Do you know who lives in Trump Tower? Review the names.


Defuse it?  He's saying "FUCK YOU" to you, your buddies and every liberal deserves it every time you hear it.  Nothing he ever says or does "defuses" the fucking incessant whining and crying from you losers.  You waved your right to any consideration of any kind.

Know that.


----------



## whatithink (Sep 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm not deflecting anything.  The Kennedys were wealthy beyond comprehension.  The Bush family was wealthy beyond comprehension.  You remember anyone making a huge deal about their businesses?  Be honest... this is ALL about never getting over losing in 2016.
> 
> Maybe you should be asking yourself how Barack Obama became a multimillionaire on a single, household income of $400k.  Don't tell me you believe it was "book sales".


When your response is what about "insert someone/thing else here", then yes, you are deflecting.

Does a president owe hundreds of millions and if so, who he/she owes it to matters?

There are 3 co-equal branches of government and they make decisions and laws that impact every American. If you want that power, then you should expect a certain level of scrutiny. You are no longer a "normal" citizen, and that choice was yours.

IMV, Congress should pass a law, than once a person is elected to Congress, President or is seated on the Supreme Court, then the IRS will publish the last 5 (or whatever) returns. The IRS will then publish them annually once they are submitted & approved for as long as they are members of any of the 3 bodies. If a candidate wants to publish before, they are free to do it. If you never get elected, then you don't have to publish squat. If you never want that level of scrutiny, then don't run.

Consider it a price of entry.

Obviously it will never happen ...


----------



## nononono (Sep 29, 2020)

notintheface said:


> *YOU KNOW TRUMP IS A THIEF AND YOU KNOW HE IS GOING TO LOSE*


*Snotrunningdownyourface show me " Stats " to back up your 
unsubstantiated claim....*


----------



## nononono (Sep 29, 2020)

whatithink said:


> When your response is what about "insert someone/thing else here", then yes, you are deflecting.
> 
> Does a president owe hundreds of millions and if so, who he/she owes it to matters?
> 
> ...


*Every Politician in California ( Republican AND Democrat ) should be 
forced to do that retroactively....IMMEDIATELY !!!!!!!! 

Gov Gavin Gruesome is first...
His Filthy Disgusting Putrid Auntie is Second....*


----------



## messy (Sep 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Defuse it?  He's saying "FUCK YOU" to you, your buddies and every liberal deserves it every time you hear it.  Nothing he ever says or does "defuses" the fucking incessant whining and crying from you losers.  You waved your right to any consideration of any kind.
> 
> Know that.


Oh, poor baby. Mistah Trump is soooo happy you awe sticking up foh him!
And btw it’s spelled “waived.”
Meanwhile, our president seems to have some deeply embarrassing, and worse, financial problems!


----------



## whatithink (Sep 29, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Every Politician in California ( Republican AND Democrat ) should be
> forced to do that retroactively....IMMEDIATELY !!!!!!!!
> 
> Gov Gavin Gruesome is first...
> His Filthy Disgusting Putrid Auntie is Second....*


I don't disagree. It would have to pass and be signed off by every legislature and governor in every state, unless you could get it on a proposition for those states that allow them. Unfortunately, they wouldn't be able to compel the IRS to publish. It sure would be fun to watch all of them (D & R) squirm on whether to vote for it or not.


----------



## messy (Sep 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He’s a three times married, living off the government, Putin loving, tax cheat who is deeply in debt. Exactly what Republicans use to hate.


All true! As a taxpayer I’m grateful to have played my part in reimbursing $73 million to the president who can’t run a business and doesn’t know how to invest. So long as he leaves now.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 29, 2020)

messy said:


> Oh, poor baby. Mistah Trump is soooo happy you awe sticking up foh him!
> And btw it’s spelled “waived.”
> Meanwhile, our president seems to have some deeply embarrassing, and worse, financial problems!


By the way, fuck stick, in that context you can use either "wave" or "waive".  Why do you keep embarrassing yourself?

Our President has been deeply embarrassing you fucking pussies for more than 4 years now.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 29, 2020)

messy said:


> All true! As a taxpayer I’m grateful to have played my part in reimbursing $73 million to the president who can’t run a business and doesn’t know how to invest. So long as he leaves now.


"can't run a business"... but sure can beat your fucking ass every time, can't he?  LMAO!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 29, 2020)

whatithink said:


> When your response is what about "insert someone/thing else here", then yes, you are deflecting.
> 
> Does a president owe hundreds of millions and if so, who he/she owes it to matters?
> 
> ...


No, I'm not deflecting.  I'm making a point.  Why were personal finances not relevant with Kennedy or Bush?  That's not a "what about" deflection at all.  It's a fair question.  We don't know if he owes it.  He's turned in his financial disclosures every year.  Why are you so quick to believe a NYT story when you know it's a liberal media entity?  Why are you so quick to believe them when they won't reveal their sources or how they obtained the information to begin with?  

The liberals didn't give a shit about tax returns until Trump ran.  The liberals didn't give a shit about the Electoral College until Trump won.  The liberals didn't give a shit about the US Postal Service until they believed they needed mail fraud to win.


----------



## messy (Sep 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> By the way, fuck stick, in that context you can use either "wave" or "waive".  Why do you keep embarrassing yourself?
> 
> Our President has been deeply embarrassing you fucking pussies for more than 4 years now.


“Waive” goodbye, fool!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 29, 2020)

Given the chance to denounce white supremacy groups trump said “proud boys stand back and stand by” that hate group is now celebrating online. Are you proud of that?


----------



## whatithink (Sep 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, I'm not deflecting.  I'm making a point.  Why were personal finances not relevant with Kennedy or Bush?  That's not a "what about" deflection at all.  It's a fair question.  We don't know if he owes it.  He's turned in his financial disclosures every year.  Why are you so quick to believe a NYT story when you know it's a liberal media entity?  Why are you so quick to believe them when they won't reveal their sources or how they obtained the information to begin with?
> 
> The liberals didn't give a shit about tax returns until Trump ran.  The liberals didn't give a shit about the Electoral College until Trump won.  The liberals didn't give a shit about the US Postal Service until they believed they needed mail fraud to win.


I purposely stated alleged. I neither believe nor disbelieve. It is worthy of discussion. Trump's on record repeatedly about borrowing heavily and has bankrupt multiple companies he owns to get out of paying it back. Its believable because it fits his MO.

The media don't reveal sources, that's how it works. That's another red herring you are throwing out. The timing is obviously massively suspect, hence my "suspended" belief.

The Kennedy's money was made by the father and well known. They were more interested in the votes in Chicago with JFK. There was plenty of talk of the Carlyle (?) Group with Bush. In neither case was it about either President being in debt to their eyeballs. So its not the same or even similar. That's why its a deflection. 

Tax returns are always an issue until they are published.

The Electoral College is never an issue if there's a clear winner.


----------



## Racist Joe (Sep 29, 2020)

Standing Back and Standing By!

Message received and understood, Mr. President, sir.


----------



## messy (Sep 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Given the chance to denounce white supremacy groups trump said “proud boys stand back and stand by” that hate group is now celebrating online. Are you proud of that?


After he loses bad, it will be him, Barr and them shouting and nobody listening.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 29, 2020)

whatithink said:


> I purposely stated alleged. I neither believe nor disbelieve. It is worthy of discussion. Trump's on record repeatedly about borrowing heavily and has bankrupt multiple companies he owns to get out of paying it back. Its believable because it fits his MO.
> 
> The media don't reveal sources, that's how it works. That's another red herring you are throwing out. The timing is obviously massively suspect, hence my "suspended" belief.
> 
> ...


I'm more concerned about what I've seen from Trump's policy.  I don't personally like him OR Biden.  If all the left can do is talk about how he might be leveraged, I'd say it's time for another strategy because I heard that 4 years ago.  Trump clearly won the EC in 2016 and liberals want to change it now, don't they?  Or is that a "red herring" many liberals haven't actually campaigned for?  Oh lookie!  The New York Times... again!









						Why We Should Abolish the Electoral College (Published 2020)
					

Jesse Wegman’s “Let the People Pick the President” is a readable account of how the Electoral College distorts our political system.




					www.nytimes.com
				




99% of America could have Trump's taxes dropped in their laps and wouldn't understand any of it.  Liberals would wait for Wolf Blitzer or Anderson Cooper to tell them how evil it all is.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 29, 2020)

messy said:


> “Waive” goodbye, fool!


LMAO!  I thought Joe Joe was gonna cry.  Is he okay?  Probably going to need a day off tomorrow... dumbass.

Both *wave* and *waive* have senses meaning "to disregard" or "to dismiss or put out of mind." *Waive* is more commonly used in formal or legal language, whereas *wave* is a more typical choice in less formal situations.

*Wave vs. Waive: What's the Difference | Merriam-Webster*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Given the chance to denounce white supremacy groups trump said “proud boys stand back and stand by” that hate group is now celebrating online. Are you proud of that?


Given the chance to name a single law enforcement agency that endorses him, Joe looked over at his wife and wondered why his sister was there.  And that was AFTER he let us know Antifa is just an imaginary group.


----------



## messy (Sep 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> LMAO!  I thought Joe Joe was gonna cry.  Is he okay?  Probably going to need a day off tomorrow... dumbass.
> 
> Both *wave* and *waive* have senses meaning "to disregard" or "to dismiss or put out of mind." *Waive* is more commonly used in formal or legal language, whereas *wave* is a more typical choice in less formal situations.
> 
> *Wave vs. Waive: What's the Difference | Merriam-Webster*


“You waved your right to any consideration of any kind.”

Hey Stupid, look what you wrote!

I’m not gonna wave my rights to waive you goodbye!  
And how about that Trump performance tonight?
Smells like a LOSER to me. Waive goodbye, boy!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 29, 2020)

messy said:


> “You waved your right to any consideration of any kind.”
> 
> Hey Stupid, look what you wrote!
> 
> ...


You still don't understand it, do you?  Goddamn... let me see if I can find a crayon font or a 1st grade teacher to explain it for you.


----------



## messy (Sep 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You still don't understand it, do you?  Goddamn... let me see if I can find a crayon font or a 1st grade teacher to explain it for you.


Can you get me a waver to fill out? LOL!
Do you leave in January, when Trump leaves?
Will you waive goodbye? Ha!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 29, 2020)

messy said:


> Can you get me a waver to fill out? LOL!
> Do you leave in January, when Trump leaves?
> Will you waive goodbye? Ha!


Thou doth protest a whole bunch, don't you, retard?  Are you trying to convince yourself or Merriam-Webster?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 30, 2020)

messy said:


> After he loses bad, it will be him, Barr and them shouting and nobody listening.


Oh these fools will still listen, deny it in public once again, but still have a yearning in their hearts for their authoritarian daddy figure who is mean to all those bad people that hold them back from fulfilling their potential. LOL!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## whatithink (Sep 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm more concerned about what I've seen from Trump's policy.  I don't personally like him OR Biden.  If all the left can do is talk about how he might be leveraged, I'd say it's time for another strategy because I heard that 4 years ago.  Trump clearly won the EC in 2016 and liberals want to change it now, don't they?  Or is that a "red herring" many liberals haven't actually campaigned for?  Oh lookie!  The New York Times... again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like either candidate either, so we can agree on that.

Becoming President is about winning the Electoral College. Its the same rules for everyone running. You could get every vote in 30+ states and lose every other one by 1 and lose the election. Its certainly an arcane system and doesn't make a lot of sense anymore, but then neither does the Senate. 

None of them are going to change, so deal with it and win at the ballot box with better candidates, better policies and better execution when elected.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 30, 2020)

Trump 2020! Keep him out of jail!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh these fools will still listen, deny it in public once again, but still have a yearning in their hearts for their authoritarian daddy figure who is mean to all those bad people that hold them back from fulfilling their potential. LOL!


"authoritarian"... what do you think that means?  Is it the space cadet that wants a national mask mandate and shutting down the economy?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 30, 2020)

whatithink said:


> I don't like either candidate either, so we can agree on that.
> 
> Becoming President is about winning the Electoral College. Its the same rules for everyone running. You could get every vote in 30+ states and lose every other one by 1 and lose the election. Its certainly an arcane system and doesn't make a lot of sense anymore, but then neither does the Senate.
> 
> None of them are going to change, so deal with it and win at the ballot box with better candidates, better policies and better execution when elected.


I don't think it makes sense to allow 4 states to pick the President every 4 years.  That's not the answer, either.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 30, 2020)

whatithink said:


> Its certainly an arcane system and doesn't make a lot of sense anymore, but then neither does the Senate.


Both make as much sense as they did when instituted. 

The Electoral College forces national candidates to run a campaign that appeals to the entire nation vs just a few states/cities. It forces candidates to moderate their message in order to appeal to the entire nation. 

The Senate also is just as valid today as back when the country started. It provides power to the smaller states. If things were done just based on population, the national agenda would be set by just a few states. Having a Senate allows the entire country to have a voice in policies and laws put in place. 

To bad schools don't do a good job explaining why our system was set up as it is.


----------



## whatithink (Sep 30, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Both make as much sense as they did when instituted.
> 
> The Electoral College forces national candidates to run a campaign that appeals to the entire nation vs just a few states/cities. It forces candidates to moderate their message in order to appeal to the entire nation.
> 
> ...


See Outlaw's comment on the EC. Candidates don't run national campaigns, there is a handful of swing states that have disproportionate influence.

The premise of the EC & Senate was to ensure there was no "tyranny of the majority", but I doubt they envisaged a potential "tyranny of the minority". A state with 700K pop. shouldn't have or expect to have as much say as a state with 39M. That's not saying their views don't matter, but they don't have 50+ times the say (in the Senate) of other voters in other states.

What we are seeing is that a minority of voters can control the Executive & Senate, and through those two bodies, they can control the judiciary, so 2.5 arms of government controlled by a minority of the voters. That's not even getting into gerrymandering from both sides for the House.

Every democratic system has strengths and weaknesses. I prefer proportional representation systems as they drive compromise and governments that a majority of the voters selected. I like the Australian voting system which (legally) requires everyone to vote, so politicians have to reach out to the whole country and not just hit maybe 30-35% to win big. They all have flaws though, the US system is no exception.

Edit - the UK system is a great example of a f-ked up system. The Conservatives have an 80 odd seat majority (650 seats total) in parliament, despite only polling 43% of the votes. Literally 57% of the voters voted against them, and they have an unassailable majority and can implement policies that the majority voted against. That's a product of the "first past the post" system.


----------



## messy (Sep 30, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Both make as much sense as they did when instituted.
> 
> The Electoral College forces national candidates to run a campaign that appeals to the entire nation vs just a few states/cities. It forces candidates to moderate their message in order to appeal to the entire nation.
> 
> ...


Your kid’s school didn’t teach the electoral college and senate systems to give small states better representation? Why not? My kid fully comprehends that his vote for president will be worth about 25% of what many other state’s voters’ votes are worth.


----------



## espola (Sep 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> By the way, fuck stick, in that context you can use either "wave" or "waive".  Why do you keep embarrassing yourself?
> 
> Our President has been deeply embarrassing you fucking pussies for more than 4 years now.


Nonsense piled on nonsense.


----------



## espola (Sep 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Given the chance to name a single law enforcement agency that endorses him, Joe looked over at his wife and wondered why his sister was there.  And that was AFTER he let us know Antifa is just an imaginary group.


Who is the President of Antifa?


----------



## espola (Sep 30, 2020)

messy said:


> Your kid’s school didn’t teach the electoral college and senate systems to give small states better representation? Why not? My kid fully comprehends that his vote for president will be worth about 25% of what many other state’s voters’ votes are worth.


Nothing in the Constitution or its Amendments requires a state's electoral votes to be given completely to the candidate who wins the popular vote in that state.  For that matter, there is nothing in the Constitution or its Amendments that requires a selected Elector to vote for anyone specific.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 30, 2020)

espola said:


> Who is the President of Antifa?


Why would they have to have a president?


----------



## nononono (Sep 30, 2020)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 361494, member: 1707"

He’s a three times married, 
*That's Correct, he's had three more women than you at a minimum....*

living off the government,
*That's incorrect, he's earned his money. 
You sucked on the " Union " teet for yours.*

 Putin loving,
*Keep your friends close and your enemies closer.....*

 tax cheat who is deeply in debt. 
*That's a LIE, read his Financial statement in the GOVERNMENT records for his 
election in 2016......in other words ..You are Full of Shit.*

Exactly what Republicans use to hate.
*Yeah .....crooked DEMOCRATS.*


/QUOTE


----------



## nononono (Sep 30, 2020)

espola said:


> Who is the President of Antifa?



*Well .....Spola I'm glad your dumb ass asked....!







Barrack Hussain Obama was President.
Grady Page "Prominent " ANTIFA Member under 
POTUS in 2013....

Grady is the conduit....loud and clear...!





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 30, 2020)

Hannity Blames Proud Boy Attack On Leftist Vandals
					

The Fox News host reportedly had the Proud Boys founder on his show 24 times over the course of 17 months.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hannity Blames Proud Boy Attack On Leftist Vandals
> 
> 
> The Fox News host reportedly had the Proud Boys founder on his show 24 times over the course of 17 months.
> ...


You posted an article from 2 years ago?


----------



## Racist Joe (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Oct 3, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 19, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump owes millions to Russian banks and who controls those banks, nuff’ said. Hilarious how the cult continues to try to desperately cover up the obvious.


wrong


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 19, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


Melania is worth it!


----------



## nononono (Oct 20, 2020)

*" Heels Up Harris " *

*is about to tank the Campaign...*


*FILTHY DEMOCRATS = FILTHY CRIMINALS*


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 20, 2020)

I am proud to announce 4nos is officially banned.  I signed an executive order earlier today banning him from all forum activities.


----------



## nononono (Oct 20, 2020)

*" Heels Up has some pretty BIG feet "  yikes.....is there something she's 
hiding.......*


----------



## nononono (Oct 20, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> I am proud to announce 4nos is officially banned.  I signed an executive order earlier today banning him from all forum activities.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 20, 2020)

nononono said:


>


So it’s just you and racist joe left after the rest of the usual gang of idiots were banned.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 20, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> So it’s just you and racist joe left after the rest of the usual gang of idiots were banned.


Doesn’t take much to handle you people.


----------

